# This is what happens when your dad works for Dreamworks



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Take a look at these video clips of some home movies this dad took of his son. The dad works at Dreamworks animation studios.
http://guyism.com/humor/lightsaber-kid-dad-dreamworks.html


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

:rofl: - how neat is that?! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The dad works at Dreamworks animation studios.


That explains it! I had seen the videos but didn't know about that detail. Fun stuff.


----------

